# Hi mousy peeps



## pinkymilge (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello everyone! My name is Mandy and I live with my family and zoo of many pets in Preston Lancashire. My son has just started to breed mice so thought we would check out some websites to get more info so he can do things right. My son is called Tom and is 12 years old. I breed hamsters myself along with rabbits and degu's. Tom breed shaws jirds and gerbils as well as the mice. When I get more time I will post more info on our many other pets!!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

hey! You breed rabbits? thats interesting I plan to breed them when im older as well, i raised some wild bunnies and they sorta stole my heart :lol:


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

Hiya, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy-do


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hey welcome


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:cbanner


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nooooooooo


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oh yes we are nearly there! lolz, i'm a big kid!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Shiprat said:


> :cbanner


I am sat here battling my vocabulary to remain in my head and not spill itself in response to your banner. :evil:


----------



## pinkymilge (Oct 21, 2010)

argh!!!!!! I'm a member of keep christmas in december!! lol

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. Hope to see some of you at the show tomorrow.


----------



## pinkymilge (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi salemouse. I only breed a few rabbits for fun. Only just started really. Have a few dutch, lionheads and some continental giants which I LOVE! One of the bunnies just had an accident and broke it's leg! The vet gave us a choice of having it put to sleep or amputate the leg...................................... We now have a three legged rabbit lol


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!


----------

